# The Binding of Isaac erhält ab 16 Einstufung der USK



## turbosnake (2. Februar 2012)

*The Binding of Isaac erhält ab 16 Einstufung der USK*

Das Indie Game The Binding of Isaac kommt am  23. Februar als "Unholy Edition" auf den deutschen Markt, dafür muss die USK es prüfen.
Es hat eine 16er Einstufunf erhalten etwas überaschend ist die Begründung:



> "Gegen diese weitergehende Freigabe sprach jedoch die biblische Hintergrundthematik. Hierbei kann durch die tendenziell blasphemische Botschaft eine Beeinträchtigung vor allem religiöser Kinder unter 16 Jahren nicht ausgeschlossen werden. Das Prüfgremium befürchtete hier, dass die Grundidee des Spieles als verletzend oder gar desorientierend wahrgenommen werden könnte."



Quelle:The Binding of Isaac (PC) - 16er-Einstufung wegen... Blasphemie | 4players.de: Aktuelle News über das Action Spiel The Binding of Isaac
 und komplettes schreiben:https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....176947142349953.47841.175439952500672&type=1.

Meine Meinung:
Das ist die erste Entscheidung der USK die ich überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen kann.
Das kommt mir wie eine begründug einigiger Radikaler Christen, aber nicht eines normal denkenden Menschen.

Was meint ihr dazu?
Update: Die Unholy Edtion wird 15,99€ kosten und das hier mitbringen:
- CD-ROM Spiel (MAC + PC) in Flap Box
- Soundtrack mit auf CD
- 40-seitiges Dev-Zine
- Poster DIN A3
- gratis STEAM Key
Das finde ich sehr fair und für diese Sachen ein guten Preis.
Quelle hierfür:http://www.headupgames.com/conpress...52&PHPSESSID=f5bd0a2e9491ec01f782fed96dbc8ccb


----------



## Blutengel (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: The Binding of Isaac erhält ab 16 Einstufung der USK*

Du glaubst garnet wie viele radikale Christen es gibt! Schau mal nach Amerika, da wirds einem ganz anders 

Ob ab 16 oder ab 6, wenn das an die Richtigen gerät gibts garantiert ne Klage von Christen gegen den Publisher


----------



## Seabound (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: The Binding of Isaac erhält ab 16 Einstufung der USK*

Ob 16 oder 18. Mir wuppe. Ich bin alt!


----------



## fac3l3ss (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: The Binding of Isaac erhält ab 16 Einstufung der USK*

Das Spiel kommt als Box!? Mit und ohne Steam!? GOIL!!! *Zeichensetzorgie* YAY!!! Meine Träume wurden wahr!!!     
... Jetzt muss das nurnoch für alle Spiele passieren. 

-> Zur News:  Ich habe nichts gegen Religionen(welche nach meiner Definition Menschen _helfen_ sollen), aber gegen die Einschränkung der Freiheit. Für mich fällt diese Begründung unter Zensur!


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Oberst Klink (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: The Binding of Isaac erhält ab 16 Einstufung der USK*



fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Das Spiel kommt als Box!? Mit und ohne Steam!? GOIL!!! *Zeichensetzorgie* YAY!!! Meine Träume wurden wahr!!!
> ... Jetzt muss das nurnoch für alle Spiele passieren.
> 
> -> Zur News:  Ich habe nichts gegen Religionen(welche nach meiner Definition Menschen _helfen_ sollen), aber gegen die Einschränkung der Freiheit. Für mich fällt diese Begründung unter Zensur!
> ...



Nix Zensur, Bevormundung! Zensur wäre, wenn die das Spiel wegen des biblishen Hintergrunds komplett verbieten würden. In dem Fall bekommt das Spiel nur eine USK16-Einstufung, was nur bedeutet dass Jugendliche unter 16 Jahren das Spiel nicht kaufen dürfen. 

Lächerlich ist das natürlich schon. In Deutschland gibt es ja sooo viele religiöse Jugendliche ^^. Ich denke dass diese gläubigen Kinder gar keine Computerspiele zocken und wenn, dann nur irgendwelche Bibel-Spiele. Die werden sich das Spiel doch gar nicht kaufen, wenn da irgendwas biblisches durch den Kakau gezogen wird. 

Aber gut, die USK muss keiner verstehn. Das ist eh nur ein Haufen von Spinnern.


----------



## fac3l3ss (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: The Binding of Isaac erhält ab 16 Einstufung der USK*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> (...)


 Ich schreibe nur, wie ich es sehe. Und du musst auch keinen Fullquote meines Beitrags machen.
Beim Stichwort "Biebel-Spiele" verweise ich mal auf den AVGN -> ScrewAttack Video Game, Angry Video Game Nerd: Bible Games III HD | Video Clip | Game Trailers & Videos | GameTrailers.com


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## turbosnake (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: The Binding of Isaac erhält ab 16 Einstufung der USK*



fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Das Spiel kommt als Box!? Mit und ohne Steam!? GOIL!!! *Zeichensetzorgie* YAY!!! Meine Träume wurden wahr!!!


Ohnr DRM, mit Steam Key und Für MAC und Windows.
Leider nich für Linux.
Das ist da uch noch drin
- CD-ROM Spiel (MAC + PC) in Flap Box
- Soundtrack mit auf CD
- 40-seitiges Dev-Zine
- Poster DIN A3
- gratis STEAM Key

Das wird der Publisher sein:The Binding of Isaac - Unholy Edition kommt DRM frei, als Hybrid-Version und mit zustzlichem Steam-Key - News - Headup Games
Um erlich zu sein habe ich von denen davor nichts gehört.


----------



## fac3l3ss (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: The Binding of Isaac erhält ab 16 Einstufung der USK*



turbosnake schrieb:


> (...)


 Für Linux wäre der Oberhammer, aber die Box macht schon im Vergleich sehr viel richtig. Wenn ich mir Portal 2 mit DVD und Key anschaue...
-> Es wird auf JEDEN FALL gekauft! 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## turbosnake (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: The Binding of Isaac erhält ab 16 Einstufung der USK*

Ich habe es schon, als Steam Version. Deswegen werde ich es mir nicht nochmal kaufen.
Ich werde mir Terraria  in der CE holen, kommt auch von Headup games.

Aber wenn es auf Unix(OS X bzw Darwin) läuft  und Linux ähnlich zu Unix ist könnte es laufen, aber man hat ja zB Wine unter Linux.


----------



## fac3l3ss (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: The Binding of Isaac erhält ab 16 Einstufung der USK*



turbosnake schrieb:


> (...)
> Aber wenn es auf Unix(OS X bzw Darwin) läuft  und Linux ähnlich zu Unix ist könnte es laufen, aber man hat ja zB Wine unter Linux.


 Ähnliches denke ich auch.
Ich werde mir es mir zum zweiten Mal kaufen, da man solch eine Verkaufsstrategie unterstützen sollte und ich ein kleiner "Boxen-Sammler" bin. 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## m-o-m-o (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: The Binding of Isaac erhält ab 16 Einstufung der USK*

Blasphemie? Pah! Jehova Jehova! 

Ich dachte bis vor einer Minute in der USK/BPjM würden nur Moralapostel sitzen, aber ab sofort muss man wohl "-apostel" etwas wörtlicher nehmen.


----------



## turbosnake (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: The Binding of Isaac erhält ab 16 Einstufung der USK*

Meine PC-Hüllen liegen fast alle sein ~6 Monaten irgendwo in meinem Zimmer, der großteil in der Verpackung vom Case.
Nur einige PS3 und PC Spiele sind an meinem Schreibtsich.

Ich habe es zu viele Spiele(Holiday Sale) und zock zu wenig.
Seit Montag habe ich hier Deponia liegen, habe es aber nicht gespielt.

Mir wären ein paar Sauluse lieber, die hätten sowas wohl durchgewungen


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: The Binding of Isaac erhält ab 16 Einstufung der USK*

Und wie USK hat sich wieder mal lächerlich gemacht !


----------



## Julianus2008 (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: The Binding of Isaac erhält ab 16 Einstufung der USK*

Mal ganz abgesehen von der Begründung für die Einstufung, denke ich, dass sie sinnvoll ist. Da laufen Körper ohne Köpfe rum, man muss seine Mutter töten, eine Stufe ist im Bauch der Mutter...


----------



## DUNnet (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: The Binding of Isaac erhält ab 16 Einstufung der USK*

Am Poster mit DIN A3 dann aber doch gespaart


----------



## Gast1667776202 (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: The Binding of Isaac erhält ab 16 Einstufung der USK*

Tja das glaub ich denen schon, dass die Blasphemie Unruhe im Geist eines Fundamentalisten regen könnte, immerhin könnte es ja sein dass er dann anfängt seine Müllhalde im Kopf zu hinterfragen. Das tut weh, ist viel Arbeit etc. Sowas will man ja heutzutage niemandem mehr antun. Das ist dieselbe Logik die man anwendet wenn man Fetten das Leben leichter macht indem man überall Rampen oder sonstige Geschichten hinbaut. (angeblich in den USA der Fall). 

Man sollte halt nicht immer dem dümmsten Glied alles recht machen.


----------



## Anchorage (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: The Binding of Isaac erhält ab 16 Einstufung der USK*

Ich bin Atheist xD. 
Mit 14 aus der Kirsche augetreten. Und nicht wegen einem Spiel. Sondern wegen dieser "Lieber Gott" scheise. Wenn es einen Gott gäbe müsste er sich für uns in Grund und Boden schämen.


----------



## MonKAY (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: The Binding of Isaac erhält ab 16 Einstufung der USK*

Muss Julianus2008 zustimmen. Die Einstufung ist in Ordnungn, aber bei der Begründung hätten sie doch mal bitte etwas anderes aus dem Hut zaubern können.


----------



## Festplatte (12. Februar 2012)

Die einzigen Kinder, die dadurch geschädigt werden, sind die von Ned Flanders! Ich hab es auch schon gezockt, bin unter 16 und fühle mich in keinster Weise geschädigt!  Das Spiel ist echt super, ich kann es nur empfehlen!


----------



## slayerms (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: The Binding of Isaac erhält ab 16 Einstufung der USK*

nochmal zum anfang mit das leben des brian ...

die drei heilligen könige:Aber wir folgten den stern!

brians mum:Sternhagel voll seit ihr!!!

so und zu den news an sich ohh die usk stuft dead space mal nciht ab 18 ein oha


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. April 2012)

*AW: The Binding of Isaac erhält ab 16 Einstufung der USK*

Eigentlich ists wurscht ob man das Spiel jetzt ab 12 oder ab 16 einstuft - ich kenne keinen 12 jährigen der Isaac länger als 20 Minuten spielen würde heutzutage - weil es keine Speicherfunktion gibt, das Spiel SCHWER ist und somit den weichgespülten Geschmack der heutigen Jugend wahrscheinlich kaum trifft.

Ansonsten klar, es geht im Spiel schon mit Gewalt zu - aber es ist ein Comic! Ich meine da läuft man doch nicht Gefahr das mit der Realität verwechseln zu können, oder?

Ich hätte das ding ab 12 freigegeben.


----------



## turbosnake (3. April 2012)

*AW: The Binding of Isaac erhält ab 16 Einstufung der USK*

Musst du die News deswegen aus dem Keller holen?
Ich habe damit zwar kein Problem und muss dir  aber zustimmen.

Übrigens liegt Deopnia hier immer noch ungespielt rum.


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. April 2012)

*AW: The Binding of Isaac erhält ab 16 Einstufung der USK*

Ups sorry, hatte nicht auf das Datum geachtet - ich war auf der Suche nach Infos zum Isaac und bin zufällig mal wieder auf PCGHX gestoßen


----------



## poiu (3. April 2012)

*AW: The Binding of Isaac erhält ab 16 Einstufung der USK*

tolle Werbung für das Spiel


----------



## Darkfleet85 (3. April 2012)

*AW: The Binding of Isaac erhält ab 16 Einstufung der USK*

zum glück bin ich 24


----------

